# Gas Milage suddenly worse - 2009 Rouge S



## td4abb (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All....Just discovered this forum. I look forward to start reading around, but I wanted to start off with this question. I have a 2009 Rouge S and I noticed a couple months ago that my gas mileage seemed to suddenly decrease. I was getting right over 400 miles to a tank and that has all at once dropped to @ 350 at best.

My driving conditions have not changed at all.(same speeds / routes / usage etc). I have @ 40K miles on it. I took it to the dealer right when I noticed this and he hooked up the error code detector and saw no codes.....air filter is new...Tires good..Air Pressure good. I am in North Carolina and this time of year our gas is 10% Ethanol which I now can affect mileage, but not that much and it did not do it last year.

Any thoughts on what I could look into? Sorry for being such a noob! If this were a computer or A/V equipment I would be all over it...just not a car guy unfortunately.

Thanks for ANY help!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fuel in winter is typically a different blend, I think it has more ethanol in it. Ethanol is much less efficient than regular fuel, meaning engines require more ethanol to make the same power as gasoline. 

I would probably attribute it to the fuel right now.


----------

